# Please Help Me Purchase A Pocket Watch



## EmmaA (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi

I am new to this forum and totally new to the vintage pocket watch world and I am in desperate need of some help.

I am looking to purchase a vintage pocket watch for my OH's 40th birthday but i have absolutely no idea where to start. It must be gold and full hunter. There is so much out there and i really do not want to end up getting ripped off.

I have done some research and I believe Waltham pocket watches are very collectable. I have a maximum budget of Â£350 and have seen plenty under this price but I don't know how to gauge whether I am paying the right price?

Any advice you can offer will be greatfully received

Thanks

Emma


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Emma,

I think you may have to revise your requirements.

Yes, Walthams are good watches, but there are many different grades and qualities and consequently they vary greatly in price. Spares are still readily available which is a plus point.

A man's size pocket watch is usually a 16 size, but a smaller evening dress size would be a 12 size. Anything smaller is usually regarded as a ladies pendant watch.

I have just weighed a 16 size 9 carat gold hunter light weight case that is devoid of the movement, crystal, springs and pendant and it weighs 45 grammes. The scrap value of that case would be in the region of Â£550. So a gold case is way beyond your limit.

I think perhaps that you should be aiming for a gold filled case. A Dennison 14 carat 25 year 'Sun' case showing little signs of wear would be a good alternative. That was Dennison's highest grade of gold filled case.

Then you would need Waltham middle to high grade movement. Nothing less than 17 jewels. Maybe a P.S. Bartlett or Riverside if possible.

That is just one example of one type of pocket watch.

The list is endless and I'm sure you will receive more suggestions.

Take as much time as you can and gain as much knowledge as you can absorb before you make the purchase.

Good luck.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Emma, and welcome to the forum. This is the type of case Shiner mentioned above. It is a 14ct Gold filled Dennison 'Sun' case that was originally guaranteed not to wear through to the plate of composition for at least 25 years.



















This is the next best alternative to solid gold. Gold filled cases were made by rolling a sheet of (usually) brass sandwiched between two sheets of gold under heat and pressure until the two fused together. The resulting composite sheet was then pressed into shape. The gold on the better cases was thick enough to be engraved without going through to the brass. These were far superior cases than the modern electro-plated versions where the gold layer is only a few microns thick and wears away very quickly. 14ct is an American gold standard.

Another point to be wary of is cracked or damaged dials. Sometimes you will see a dial that is chipped round the edges. Avoid these.

Here's my Waltham (who's case is above) which dates from 1908...this has a perfect dial.










It's a size 16, but this has a 15 jewel movement....you will notice that the wheel in the centre doesn't have a red circle round the spindle like the three above it...if it did, it would be a 17 jewel movement.










As Shiner said, take your time and do some research. Ask questions...there are a lot of people here with a lot of knowledge, but to reach the majority of them, try a post in the Clock and Pocket Watch forum (immediately above this forum in the main list)

Have fun! :yes:


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys and girls,

This has been very informative, I would love a watch similar to that, they look so delicate.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma - good advice from Shiner and Roger. There's a picture of my Waltham 925 below - dated 1918. It's not a hunter, but gives you some idea of the Waltham quality. It's an open face pocket watch. Crown wind and set. Movement marked â€œA.W.W. Co., Waltham, Mass, 17 jewels, 21225251â€. Size 16. Model first produced in 1908. Nickel movement, adjusted to temperature, steel escape wheel, sapphire pallets, 17 jewels. The inner case is marked â€œMoon, Trade Mark, A.L.D., Dennison Watch Case Co. Ltd., 660236.â€ Dust cover inner inscribed, â€œEnglish make Guaranteed to be Made of Two Plates of 10 Ct Gold With Plate of Composition between and to wear 20 Years, 660236, 21â€.

This cost me just over Â£120 about a year ago, so a hunter cased model of similar quality should be within your budget. The watch keeps excellent time, by the way.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow will fly,

How many pocket watches do you have in your collection?

James


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi James - see this thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=73039&st=45

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow will,

What a fine collection you have. How long have you been collecting them?

James


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, two or three years. I've always had an interest in watches, but it's only since being retired that I've started collecting in earnest. There are folks here who have many, many more - and finer - watches than me!


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a solid 14K Elgin from 1928 you can have for 350GBP but it's not a hunter.


----------

